# X resolution problem



## erorpevi (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello, I am a newbie with FreeBSD, I am having problems with the resolution.

This is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Xorg log uploaded.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*

It appears you installed the NVidia driver but forgot to actually configure it in xorg.conf:

```
Driver      "vesa"
```
This should be nvidia if you want to use x11/nvidia-driver.


----------



## erorpevi (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It appears you installed the NVidia driver but forgot to actually configure it in xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> Driver      "vesa"
> ...



I already installed _the_ Nvida driver, is there another option_?_

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*

Yes, you installed it but you did not enable it in xorg.conf. The configuration is still set to use the vesa driver, not the nvidia driver.


----------



## erorpevi (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, you installed it but you did not enable it in xorg.conf. The configuration is still set to use the vesa driver, not the nvidia driver.



*T*here is a p*r*oblem, my video card is not Nvida, _it_ is intel*.*


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*

Then why did you install x11/nvidia-driver?

Please post the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 VGA`.


----------



## erorpevi (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Then why did you install x11/nvidia-driver?
> 
> Please post the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 VGA`.




Output:

```
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*

Alright, deinstall the NVidia driver as it's going to interfere: `pkg delete nvidia-driver`. Then follow the directions on https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Installing_KMS_Ports to (re)build Xorg.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*

Even with KMS, only vesa can be used on Haswell at present.  Don't know what the status is on Haswell video support, but I hope it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## erorpevi (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*

Ok, KMS done, and using 
	
	



```
Driver "intel"
```
 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf results in an error. The log is uploaded 

@wblock@, there is no solution for my case_?_

*T*hanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*

Most of the Haswell processors use a new form of Intel graphics that is not supported on FreeBSD yet.  Radeon cards can be added to desktops, or Nvidia if you're into that. There are rumors about Optimus support for notebooks, but nothing definite yet.  So vesa is all there is for Haswell notebooks right now.


----------



## erorpevi (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: X resolution poblem*

So I must to switch to another system that support completely my Haswell processor (I really liked FreeBSD)? I want a good experience with my system.

Thanks for all support, yours helped me lot.


----------

